# Christian Liberty series



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 3, 2006)

Or pastor began what will be a series of a dozen or more sermons on the topic of Christian Liberty today in the AM service. High quality audio available on the main page; see the order of worship link below for a less dense and smaller MP3 file.
*Christian Liberty Part 1: Liberated From What? (ROM 14:1)
Synopsis: There are Five Chains of Bondage from which Christ has set us free, as we are in Adam 1. Slaves to Sin; 2. Slaves of the World; 3. Slaves to the Devil; 4. Slaves to the Idol of Self-Serving; 5. Slaves to the Fear of Death.*

High quality (29 MB) file). This will disappear in several weeks.
Lower quality smaller file. This will remained archived at fpcr.org

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## satz (Sep 4, 2006)

I just listened and found it good, especially the parts about being a slave to what you practice.

Just a comment;

As Pastor Bacon (my apologies if I got the name wrong) mentioned, there is often some confusion regarding what exactly is christian liberty in christian circles today, such that often discussions on christian liberty result in two parties talking pass one another. Off hand, it seems there are three broad categories that are often classified under the heading of 'chrisitan liberty': Liberty from Sin, Liberty from the ceremonial law, and Liberty of conscience. I think almost all christians today when they think of christian liberty almost always assume that it refers to primarily the third category. Yet Liberty of conscience is in many ways rather different from the other two. Prehaps it only serves to confuse the issue to lump all these things togeather under one heading?

[Edited on 9-4-2006 by satz]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes; Dr. Richard Bacon is preaching the series. I'm not sure of lumping things together but I agree there is often confusion of the subject. I do think that WCF 20 is a good summary of the topic. On some specific application of the principles in that chapter see the recent article by associate professor and systems librarian at Geneva College Dr. Jack Delivuk in the 2006 _Confession Presbyterian_ journal, "Liberty of Conscience in the Westminster Confession and its Application to Modern 'Worship Wars'" (see http://www.cpjournal.com). 


> _Originally posted by satz_
> I just listened and found it good, especially the parts about being a slave to what you practice.
> 
> Just a comment;
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 10, 2006)

Second in the series:
Services for September 10, 2006
AM Christian Liberty Part 2: Free at Last (JOH 8:31-36)
http://www.fpcr.org/Current-Audio/A60910A-2.mp3
(above is the high quality MP3 which will be up for a few weeks). The regular quality file is archived here:
http://www.fpcr.org/fpdb/OOW/2006/09102006.htm

[Edited on 9-10-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 24, 2006)

The Christian Liberty series continues; part 3 and 4 are still up in high quality audio (for a few weeks more at the main page; archived in regular low quality at 
Christian Liberty Part 4: No Longer Under A Schoolmaster (GAL 3:25)
http://www.fpcr.org/fpdb/OOW/2006/09242006.htm
Christian Liberty Part 3: Releasing the Captives (ISA 61:1)
http://www.fpcr.org/fpdb/OOW/2006/09172006.htm


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2006)

Bit behind posting this since I missed the Oct 1 services. This series is really very good. If you haven't listened to any the Oct. 8th begins dealing with enemies to Christian Liberty: Legalism and Libertinism. 
Services for October 8, 2006
AM Christian Liberty Part 6: The Enemies of Christian Liberty (GAL 3:25)
Services for October 1, 2006
AM Christian Liberty Part 5: The Purpose of our Liberty in Christ (GAL 3:25)
http://www.fpcr.org


----------

